# Convert it all to Silver/Gold before its too late?



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

If you had a choice, how much of your money would you keep in the bank/market/401k/etc?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

it's already too late.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There is no answer to this question. Everyone is living in a different situation with varying needs. If you're losing sleep over the stock market's recent action, I would advise you to sell to the sleeping point.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

None. That was before and after all this stock market BS. I won't put cash into something "I" can't control..


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

There are a few folks on this forum who have survived the fall of the USSR, SHTF in the Ukraine and Tblisi (Georgia).

Gold and silver was useless to them. They were more interested in a can of sardines or bread.

If people's assets are in cyber-money... could be very bad. At least some cash will good for a while.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Tax Free muni bonds!


----------



## Panchito (Aug 24, 2015)

I have been contemplating taking my cash from the bank and burying it in the yard! Can't quite convince my wife it's the thing to do! She lost about 8k on her 401 k yesterday. I already have a little silver n cash stashed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> If you're losing sleep over the stock market's recent action, I would advise you to sell to the sleeping point.


as stupid as the above reply sounds it is 100% true.... If you can not sleep at night.. change whatever is keeping you awake ..IE SELL TO THE SLEEPING POINT

(No I am not saying sideKahr is stupid)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

One of the reasons we bought our BOL with a significant chunk of our savings was to convert the money into something tangible, something of value that should always retain worth. 

I only keep silver for present and future barter purposes. I don't own any gold (past my HS class ring).


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

The question wasn't really about stress or losing sleep. I've been penniless many times in my life, money doesn't keep me awake at night.

Maybe I should give an example instead:

You have $100k in the bank account.

You have $300k in the stock market/401k/etc.

You have $15k in cash on hand.

You have $15k in physical metals in your safe.

You think something is coming this September or October. What do you do with that "money"?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Okay, I'll take a shot at it:

*You have $100k in the bank account. * Probably safe, the banks may close but they must re-open or we'll all be killing each other for a can of beans. I know the FDIC insures to $250,000, but just recently it was $100,000, and in a crisis it may revert back, so max each combined account at $100,000. You may get "bailed in" for 10 or 20 percent, but that's a risk you take to not hold that much in Fed Reserve Notes.

* You have $300k in the stock market/401k/etc.* There is no "the stock market". You can be long or short the market; if you're short and we get a crash, you're rich. If the market melts down in the USA, Russia may be just fine. Common or preferred will have different risks.

You should have minimized new contributions to 401k's, IRA's and the like for about 20 years now. They are being looked at by the beltway thieves as bailout money. Withdraw any Roth money before they change the tax free status. Get it under closer control. Cash is good until we see what happens here. If you have a lot of cash; then fine art, unique land, and other items in demand by the rich will always hold value.

*You have $15k in cash on hand.* That's a good idea.

*You have $15k in physical metals in your safe.* So is that.

* You think something is coming this September or October. What do you do with that "money"?* Assuming you are prepped, sit tight. We have had one economic disaster per 100 predicted disasters. If the SHTF, there isn't much you could have done, anyway.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> if you're short and we get a crash, you're rich.


YA BABY $1,000,000 worth of worthless dollars


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> The question wasn't really about stress or losing sleep. I've been penniless many times in my life, money doesn't keep me awake at night.
> 
> Maybe I should give an example instead:
> 
> ...


Me? Booze & hookers, of course. LOTS of both!


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We were about to trade some stocks last week to finance a 10 acre plot in the mountains... took a beating over the past few days, but it's zig-zagging its way back up. Not sure if it will fully recover, but we'll be trading a big chunk in the next day or two anyway... beautiful piece of land with lots of stuff like this


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just checked, The price of silver has held fairly steady the last 2 months, not the upswing you'd expect to see if people were suddenly buying. 

Read into that information any way you'd like but to me it suggest 99% of the people aren't super worried about an imminent market collapse.

I'm not a Sheeple but at the same time I try to be realistic about buying silver.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

AskSteve said:


> The question wasn't really about stress or losing sleep. I've been penniless many times in my life, money doesn't keep me awake at night.
> 
> Maybe I should give an example instead:
> 
> ...


Problem is, too many of us have $200 in the bank, $0-100 cash, and the rest in next week's paycheck.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

AskSteve said:


> The question wasn't really about stress or losing sleep. I've been penniless many times in my life, money doesn't keep me awake at night.
> 
> Maybe I should give an example instead:
> 
> ...


Say main. Borrow me some o Dat and I can makes you rich! Jus a few hunerd fo sum foties aught to be fine. Thanks.

Oh yeah, buy some land. They don't make that stuff anymore and it's always worth something.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Talked to a local coin dealer today-- he told me that the current price of silver is irrelavent cause it changes so often.
He said the wholesalers are starting to hold back inventory because of it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Me? Booze & hookers, of course. LOTS of both!


That's my answer!


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

convert it to copper and lead!


----------



## CrackPot (Nov 11, 2014)

I have 3 years salary in a 401(k), but since I knew this was coming, I moved it all to the Money Market (cash) so I lost $6 in the past week rather than 15%. If the economy blows up before March 2017 then it's a loss, if not then I'll be 55 and can withdraw it without penalty to by property in the Redoubt. I am taking 1/6 out in September (with penalty, the earliest I can pull ANY money out) to stock up on copper/lead, solar, fuel, food & gear.

I have maybe $1,000 in the bank not already earmarked - 1/2 of which I will pull out tomorrow in case the ATMs go down - I can use that in the first few days of a SHTF to get tangibles.

I also have 100 oz. of silver in the basement safe just in case.

I know I'm not in a very good position $ wise, I've only been prepping since November - but I have 4 months food & water, solar for fridge/furnace/well, quite a few guns, 1,000's of rounds of ammo and comparable reediness in gear. We'll survive for a while, but not sure how long in a desperate situation. I just hope 'The Event' hold off for a while.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This is an impossible question for anyone who doesn't have trumpwellian resources. Just diversify as best you can. I would include prep items in commodity form as one option.



AskSteve said:


> If you had a choice, how much of your money would you keep in the bank/market/401k/etc?


----------

